# help she wont move



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

i have tried to walk my puppy on leash when she was 9 weeks she walks by my side without the leash but when i introduced the leash she just dont move she walks a little and then just sits there i even pull her till she chokes but she dont move i tried treats , positive caliing , ...etc nthing worked and sometimes when she walks she turns around and bite my leg as if she wants something when am aroun she never bits me only on walk plzzz help :S


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Let her get used to the leash. Dont try to walk with her just yet. Put on the leash and let her play with it on but without you holding it. If shes more comfortable at home do it there. Don't pull or tug on her at all. She's just a baby.


----------



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

I gave her 4 days to do so but still
i get soo frustrated that sometimes i hit her 
when i take the route back home she walks fine but when going away from home she starts tugging and pulling back sometimes she walks and sometimes she just sits there i tried pulling here half the way on her butt she doesnt move
i have a chain collaar and an ordinary leash should i change it she bites it and pull of my hand when am sitting???
shoukd i stop walking her??


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Your puppy is too young to expect her to walk on a leash. Stay at home, put the leash on her, let her walk and drag it around the house and yard. 

You can do an exercise to help her with the leash acceptance by having some yummy treats in your hand or pocket. Get her attention, walk slowly backwards calling her name, give her a treat. Do this first with her just dragging the leash. Then, begin holding the leash and give her treats as she follows you around the yard. Gradually, over time, get her used to going further and then gently, and with more treats, begin leaving the yard as she gains confidence. 

If you continue to hit her in frustration, you will ruin this dog. If you can't be happy and positive when playing and training her, don't do it at all.


----------



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

She drags it with no problem even do all the training with the roll over the down the jump the sit she dont care about it but when we start walking outside she walks sometimes and sits sometimes and i dnt want her to think if she ddnt move i will give her treats


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Please do not drag your puppy. Please do not hit your puppy. How old are you? Ask your parents if they will pay for you to take the puppy to classes.


----------



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

Am 17 and i dont hit her it was a one time frustration and i where i live there is no puppy classes i did my homeowrk thats why am asking here


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A chain collar? You should have your pup on a harness or flat collar at this age. I would also have high value treats and lure her along, keep it fun.
If you are frustrated, then please dont work with her...she'll feel your emotions, and it isn't fair to a baby pup.
Here is a list of free video clips. scroll thru them and watch how to engage and interact with your new friend!
http://leerburg.com/flix/category.php?categoryid=58


----------



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

I bought her 2 harnessess and she keeps biting and ripping them so a chain collar would be unbitable 
i didnt know she could feel frustration :/ thx all for your help


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe you didn't fit the harness right/ pup shouldn't be able to chew it. If that chain is choking her, you may be shutting her down. There are many collars to choose from, the "choke chain" is by far the worst thing made.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Let your pup grow up a little bit. She is just a baby and doesn't understand what you want; dragging and hitting is only going to make it worse. Does she like toys? Try walking around in the backyard with her favorite toy and let her follow you with the leash on. She'll get her mind wrapped around the leash eventually, just don't push her too hard. Give her 2-3 weeks and try again with leash training, using food or a toy and positive motivation. Use a flat collar, not a choke.


----------



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

Its not a choke chain collar its a normal chain collar i will never put her a choke chain i love her but i just want to walk her to get rid of her energy :/


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Where are you from? What is a normal chain collar? Could you post a picture of it. 

I like a martingale for puppies. It is like a flat collar, but has a little section where chain or fabric runs through and the leash is connected to that. It does not correct the puppy, but if the puppy is frightened and backs up, she cannot slip the collar. 

I will try to find a picture.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get a flirtpole to get rid of her energy! She'll love that much more than walks
flirtpole - Google Search


----------



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

like a Choke chain with the things that chokes Anyway shuld i stop taking her for a walks???


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is a nice collar for puppies:
Guardian Gear Martingale Collar - Black at BaxterBoo


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

abood said:


> like a Choke chain with the things that chokes Anyway shuld i stop taking her for a walks???


Yes, whatever you are doing is not working. 

I am unclear about the collar. Can you google Prong Collar and then other collars and find one that looks like what you are using?

Then we can try to determine why the puppy seems to be shutting down or not moving. 

Do not take her on walks if she is not going willingly, a nine week old puppy does not need a lot of walks anyway. How long are your walks?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

abood said:


> like a Choke chain with the things that chokes Anyway shuld i stop taking her for a walks???


at this time, if she is fighting you on walks, then don't fight with her. 
Play some tug, fetch(maybe she'll even bring it back to you) and just have fun! Eventually, she'll start walking with you, because she wants to be with you.
I never even put a collar or leash on my pup til he was about 10 weeks, we 'trained' without one and he was with me all the time at my side because I was fun!
Then when it was time to do some outings, a harness was used and he never fought the leash or harness, because he was still with me, trying to keep up with my pace.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I would walk her around in the house and yard first with a leash. Once she gets okay with that then take her on walks. 

I would play with my puppy...I would put her leash on her and then I would call her and she would come to me on the leash. After a few days of doing that she would walk on the leash very nicely. But each puppy is different and it takes different things to motivate them. I agree....use high value treats (cooked hotdogs cut in small pieces or cooked chicken in small pieces). 

You really don't want to be frustrated when working with your puppy. They do sense that. They are just babies.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

First, don't drag or hit your puppy. That does nothing to help your case and everything to make it worse. If your puppy is fine with dragging the leash around then I would hold onto the leash at home for a few minutes and tempt her into walking with a treat. Treat a LOT so she associates yummy food with walking around while the leash is being held. Do several very short sessions each day until she's more then willing to walk around while the leash is held. Slowly transition to the outside. For walks just let her follow you while dragging the leash at a park.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I would use a martingale collar with her for now. 

What you can do is put it on her and let her drag it around and get used to it and the leash. Make sure she is totally used to this before trying to walk her. I would do this for a few days at least with lots of treats and praise. 

Then, when she's used to that, pick up the leash and use a toy or treat to get her to come to you. When she does praise her and give her a treat and/or play time with the toy. 

Try to get that to work then after a few days of her realizing that if she comes to you on the leash she'll get treats start with walking a little ways, treat, walking a little ways, treat. 

If she stops and won't come, even when you have a treat or toy and are calling her...then apply GENTLE pressure on the leash. Just enough so it is a little taut but definitely not pulling her forward. Then, once she takes a step forward, no matter how small, IMMEDIATELY release all pressure from the leash and then again offer treat. That way she associates walking forward with pressure on the leash to comfort, praise and treats.


----------



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

Ill try to find a picture of the collar and she is 11 wks now she drags alot i can hold the leash in our garage but when i go outside she doesnt respond to it i use chicken sticks treats that she always follows but i dont want to give her everytime she stps so she dont associate stopping with a treat any way ill try a new harness and letting her drag it and short sessions thx all


----------

